# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  اخر نكته          اخر نكته            اخر نكته !!

## ايجيبشيانى

مرة واحد صعيدى راح يعمل عملية انتحارية ........ فراح لجماعة وقالهم قالولوا

ماشى روح فى وسط جماعة اسرائيليين ولما تلاقى كتير حواليك قوم بالعملية

 قالهم ماشى .... فراح واتصل بيهم قالهم فى 2 قالولوا استنى شوية .... قالهم

 فى 5 قالولوا استنى شويه .......... قالهم فى عشرة قالولوا .... نفذ .


 راح مطلع السكينة وقاتل نفسه .

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

مره واحد بلدياتنا بيلعب فى منخيره كوعه اتحشر  :D
**** 
مرة بلدياتنا قعدوا يغسلوا الحيطان بالمياه لحد ما واحد مسكت فيه الكهرباء. 

قعد أصحابه يشدوه و يضربوه علشان يبعد عن الحيطة ما عرفوش.

 لحد ما ودوه المستشفى و لكنه مات. ......

تقرير الطبيب الشرعي: سبب الوفاة ضرب أفضى إلى موت   :6: 

**** 

مرة كان في واحد بلدياتنا ابنه تعب 

وداه للدكتور وبعدين خرج الدكتور وقاله ابنك مات..... 

ابنه: بابا انا عايش ما موتش.... 

بلدياتنا: اسكت انت.. يعنى هتفهم اكتر من الدكتور   ::(: 

**** 

مره مسئول كبير راح يفتتح حمام سباحه كبير في سوهاج 

فكان مدير الحمام بيشرحله مميزات الحمام فقال: 

ده يا فندم المنط العشرين متر اطلع يا محمدين نط فنط 

و ده يا فندم المنط الاربعين متر اطلع يا حسنين نط فنط 

فقال المسئول هايل هايل 

فقاله المدير ولسه كمان يا فندم لما نملاهم ميه!!!!!   :1: 

**** 

 تلغراف جه لهريدى من البلد مكتوب فيه : مراتك خلفت والجاموسة خلفت ...احضر فورا 

 للتعرف على المولود  ::rolleyes:: 

**** 

مرة اثنين بلدياتنابيلعبوا.. شطرنج .....الملك مات بالسكتة القلبية   :1: 

**** 

واحد بلدياتنا بيلف علي اكشاك السجاير يقول للبياع بتعرف تتكلم انجليزي يقوله 

البياع لا.. يروح لغيره ويكون نفس السؤال ونفس الاجابة لغاية اما وصل للكشك 

الاخير قاله بتعرف تتكلم انجليزي قاله ايوا قاله كويس قوي اديني علبة مارلبورو :D

**** 

واحد بلدياتنا جوز بنته تاني يوم لاقاها قاتله العريس 

 قال لها عملتي كده ليه يابتي 

قالت له الشرف غالي يا بوي ... ناصحه :D

**** 

واحده بلدياتنا قالت لجوزها قولى كلمه حلوه 
قال لها بسبوسه 

قالت له يا اخى قولى كلمه تهزنى 
 قال لها مرجيحه 

قالت له قولى كلمه احس فيها انى مراتك 
 قال لها انتى طالق :D

****

----------


## تامر

تحياتي لك اجيبشياني


لذيذه اوي النكت دي يا لميس
الف شكر عليها
تحياتي لكي

----------


## ايجيبشيانى

لا لا لا لا ................... دا اخنا خاجه موشس اد كته خالص يا ميييس فيرجو

 اىىه كووووووول النوكات دى .......... دا موس أادر امسك نافسى من 

كوتر ايلضحك ...... هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيه

ايجيبشيانى بيشو .

----------


## جنان الفردوس

خير يا لميس..
مالك ومال بلديتنا..
هم عملوا ايه بس..
 :Mad: 
يالا يا هريدي الحق.. بيتريجوا عليك.. يالا يا ولد.. التار ولا العار..
 :5:

----------


## أشجان الليل

ههههههههههههههههههههه


فظيعه يا فيرجو....

نكتك دمــــــــــــــــــار
أسلحة دمار شامل....... ::p:

----------


## محمد البنيان

ا

لشرطة قبضت على بغبغاء محشش 
وبعد الاعتراف 
حكم علية 5 سنوات سجن في عشه فراخ 
طبعا وصل الديك .. المسؤول على العنبر 
ويلف على البغبغاء  ويعمل حركات مش كوسية 
نظام  ... تاني 
البغبااء  صرخ بصوت عالي 
قال : ايه 
انا اتسجنت مخدرات مش اداب 


عايزين وحدة تانية 

طيب سؤال 
في دفتير ماشي لحاله   ....    لية ؟
في دفتر زعلان      .......   لية   ؟
في دفتر منافق      .....      لية  ؟

الاجابة  تحت 
































الاول  .... فاضي 
التاني   ....  مسطر 
الثالث        ابو جهين 


من محب لك

----------


## ابن مصر

ايجيبشيانى
جميل جداااا
تسلم

----------


## teefa7

أحلــــــــــــــــــ ايجيبشياني ـــــــــــــــــــــــى

أحلـــــــــــــــــ مس فيرجي ـــــــــــــــــــــــــى

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  لووووووووووووووول

وأحلــــــــــــــ محمد ــــــــــــــــــــــــى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

